# disque dur SATA 1 To pour G5 ?



## Billgrumeau (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour

J'aimerais, si possible, installer un disque dur SATA de plus de 500 Go sur mon G5.
Est-ce possible ?

En 2011 j'avais acheté un 500 Go qui était SATA II, j'avais été obligé d'installer un cavalier pour arriver à le lire : discussion http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/disque-dur-sata-non-reconnu-par-mon-g5-908942.html

Si quelqu'un peux m'aider, je l'en remercie d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

Billgrumeau a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'aimerais, si possible, installer un disque dur SATA de plus de 500 Go sur mon G5.
> Est-ce possible ?
> ...



Bon, alors, tout d'abord, ta question n'est pas à sa place ici (comme il est précisé dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête de forum, on n'y parle que des périphériques externes). Je déplace donc ton sujet dans le bon forum.

Ensuite, c'est curieux, ton histoire, mon MBP dispose aussi d'un contrôleur sATA1, et c'est le second disque sATA2 que j'y installe sans problème (des disque sATA1, c'est comme les IDE, ça devient dur à trouver), normalement, sATA 1, 2 et 3, les plus récents sont rétro-compatibles, tant les disques que les contrôleurs (CàD, pour ces derniers, qu'un disque sATA1 fonctionnera aussi avec un contrôleur sATA3)


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Avril 2013)

Bien sur, mon PowerMAC G5 late 2005 tourne avec 2x1To en raid 0


----------



## Billgrumeau (24 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, tout d'abord, ta question n'est pas à sa place ici (comme il est précisé dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête de forum, on n'y parle que des périphériques externes). Je déplace donc ton sujet dans le bon forum.
> 
> Ensuite, c'est curieux, ton histoire, mon MBP dispose aussi d'un contrôleur sATA1, et c'est le second disque sATA2 que j'y installe sans problème (des disque sATA1, c'est comme les IDE, ça devient dur à trouver), normalement, sATA 1, 2 et 3, les plus récents sont rétro-compatibles, tant les disques que les contrôleurs (CàD, pour ces derniers, qu'un disque sATA1 fonctionnera aussi avec un contrôleur sATA3)



Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses  et désolé pour l'erreur de forum, pourtant j'ai essayé de m'appliquer avant de poster !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

Billgrumeau a dit:


> désolé pour l'erreur de forum, pourtant j'ai essayé de m'appliquer avant de poster !



Ce qui rend cette erreur énervante (pour le modo), c'est qu'elle se répète à chaque membre, mais en elle même, elle n'est pas grave. Toutefois, tu ne t'es pas bien appliqué, avant de poster dans un forum, regarde systématiquement en tête d'icelui, s'il ne figure pas d'annonce dont le titre contient une mention du genre "à lire avant de poster", ce sont souvent des guides pour t'aider à ne pas te tromper, lorsqu'il y en a !


----------



## Madalvée (24 Avril 2013)

J'avais mis un 2 To, je crois que le problème se pose avec les nouveaux 3 To qui n'ont pas un firmware compatible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> J'avais mis un 2 To, je crois que le problème se pose avec les nouveaux 3 To qui n'ont pas un firmware compatible.



Non, c'est pas un problème de firmware, là, c'est un problème de contrôleur sATA sur l'ordi, vu le nombre de bits sur lesquels ils travaillent, ils ne peuvent pas adresser des disques de plus de 2,2 To.


----------

